# Other species of Drosophila



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok I know there are Hydei and melogaster. I was reading "Why evolution is true." by Jerry Coyne and in chapter 4 he talks about Hawaii. It has a 1000 of the worlds 2000 species of Drosophila. Okay I want to know why there are not more feeders in the hobby. I am guessing no one have ever worked with them and develop another true breeding flightless strain.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

D. Buzzatii and D. mulleri are sold as feeders as well over here (Springhalen - Homegrown Frogs and Feeders)


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

A while ago there were "Golden Delicious" and "Golden Gliders" available but I haven't been able to locate any and haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I still have a flightless line of buzzati fruit flies that I believe I got from eds fly meat about 4 or 5 years back. They are not as productive as the melons but they are a bit bigger. Although the line is dieing out becouse I havent found new ones to put back in to it.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

In germany we also have one called Turkish Gliders. Or "golden ant"


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Turkish gliders are a mutation of D. melanogaster as are the golden gliders. 


Ed


----------

